# Retre homenatge



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una altra pregunta, al·lotets...

Si es va a veure una desfilada militar, aneu a _retre homenatge_ a les tropes??? Oi que no??? En en text original diu que la gent hi va a _pay tribute to the troops_. Veritat que preferiu _donar la benvinguda a les tropes_?

Després també es parla d'unes tropes que encara són en el camp de batalla; llavors dirieu _retre homenatge_? És que a mi em sona a morts, això de _retre homenatge_. Vaig errada?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo ho veig igual que tu. "Retre homenatge" em sona a morts o a algun director/actor/músic/el-que-sigui apreciat per la seva carrera artística encara en vida.

Jo voto per "donar la benvinguda".

Espera a veure què diuen els altres.

Salut.


----------



## susanb

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Una altra pregunta, al·lotets...
> 
> Si es va a veure una desfilada militar, aneu a _retre homenatge_ a les tropes??? Oi que no??? En en text original diu que la gent hi va a _pay tribute to the troops_. Veritat que preferiu _donar la benvinguda a les tropes_?
> 
> Després també es parla d'unes tropes que encara són en el camp de batalla; llavors dirieu _retre homenatge_? És que a mi em sona a morts, això de _retre homenatge_. Vaig errada?


 
Bones, per a mi, retre homenatge és el mateix que fer un homanatge i , com a tal, aquest homenatge es pot fer a persones viues o mortes.
La Mei diu que li sona a mort. A mi també, però em sembla que la clau està en que normalment es reten homenatges una mica massa tard-quan ja són, som forts. Sniff! Vaig a buscar Homenatge al diccionari a veure què hi posa.
Fins ara!


----------



## susanb

Segons DIEC

homenatge m. Cerimònia solemne amb què un home reconeix que és el vassall d'un senyor i li promet fidelitat. || Acte de submissió, de respecte, de veneració, envers una persona. Retre, prestar, homenatge a algú. Oferir un llibre en homenatge. 
			document.writeln(myscroll.divEnd);		

En cap moment diu que la persona homenatjada és viua o morta.
Seguiré investigant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, noies. A veure què acabo posant-hi: ara mateix vinc d'una pausa i això de l'homenatge, en el cas dels soldats que fan una desfilada, continua no agradant-me...


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

No son els soldats els que fan l'homenatge? En el cas del 12 d'octubre, al rei, al govern o qui hi hagi a la tarima?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Riu, una altra vegada.

No: es tracta d'una desfilada i la gent de la ciutat va a "pay tribute to the soldiers".


----------



## susanb

I si tan sols hi poses, la gent va a rebre/saludar/acollir...?
és per dona-te idees, no és que ho vegi clar, tampoc. Potser buscant sinònims dels que acabo de dir...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Saludar_ és boníssim, SusanB!


----------

